# Roku device?



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there any device like the Roku that is not specifically for netflicks? I like the concept, but as far as I can see, it is a netflicks only device.


----------



## dragonfruit8 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a Roku and so far I really like it. I do use Netflix, but it has lots of other things too. I use Netflix, Amazon Prime, and some other free channels that I've added. I haven't heard of anything similar to the Roku... a PC hooked up to the TV would work pretty well for streaming a variety of things. What are you looking to accomplish with this device?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

There is also the Western Digital Live box.


----------

